# going back to stock



## Droidx316 (Jun 21, 2011)

So I bought this razr 3 days ago and I like it and all but i think im going to get the galaxy nexus.i rooted the phone and made a immediate backup of stock. would it be best to restore that backup then do a factory reset? I should be unrooted correct? Also I bought the phone for $299 plus the bundle package which all in all cost me $430. They said a $35 restocking fee would apply.i will be able to trade this razr in for the galaxy nexus without problems correct?


----------



## Soljafree (Sep 4, 2011)

Yea u could but been hearin some bad reviews about it online


----------



## Droidx316 (Jun 21, 2011)

Soljafree said:


> Yea u could but been hearin some bad reviews about it online


Such as?
Im wondering whether to keep this razr or jump ship to galaxy nexus.


----------



## theshadles (Jun 29, 2011)

Sorry to break in with my two cents. I currently also own the Razr and I love it build quality is awesome and wow so light you don't know it's there. As for battery life though it does have a slightly smaller battery than the GNex is said to be released with rooted with juice defender gets me between 10 ti 12 hours with 15% left. Also I have to wonder what is so wrong with a phone that just can't be released to save it's life. LOL As for the build of the GNex I have read that it feels fragil and plasticy (if that's a word). Also, speaking to the bootloader being unlocked unless I'm wrong all that really gains you is the ability to flash a new kernel. I also own an unlocked/ rooted Thunderbolt and I have truly flased one kernel and left it so that isn't that big of a deal. The only thing that I long for is more development on the Razr but I'm sure that will come with a viable recovery solution. Anyway sorry for the long post.


----------



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

theshadles said:


> Sorry to break in with my two cents. I currently also own the Razr and I love it build quality is awesome and wow so light you don't know it's there. As for battery life though it does have a slightly smaller battery than the GNex is said to be released with rooted with juice defender gets me between 10 ti 12 hours with 15% left. Also I have to wonder what is so wrong with a phone that just can't be released to save it's life. LOL As for the build of the GNex I have read that it feels fragil and plasticy (if that's a word). Also, speaking to the bootloader being unlocked unless I'm wrong all that really gains you is the ability to flash a new kernel. I also own an unlocked/ rooted Thunderbolt and I have truly flased one kernel and left it so that isn't that big of a deal. The only thing that I long for is more development on the Razr but I'm sure that will come with a viable recovery solution. Anyway sorry for the long post.


Not exactly true... "just" because the locked / encrypted bootloader prevents custom kernels doesn't mean that it doesn't prevent a lot of other things... unfortunately, it ALSO prevents true AOSP ROMs, such as CyanogenMod (from which a LOT of ROMs are built) or vanilla android, it also means no true recovery (soft brick hell... [bootloop = soft brick] ... you will get to be great friends with RSDLite!) and the list goes on...

On the flip side, however, is that Moto did ship the Razr with an UNLOCKABLE bootloader... which means that it's unlockable, but at Verizon's discretion. Unfortunately, VZ already decided to keep it locked. So that means that it's locked, and Moto has the keys, and Verizon won't let Moto give them to us. There are groups trying to "free" the RAZR, but likely to no avail.

The Gnex is awesome, and open, but the build quality isn't quite there IMO. But you must weight that with the perks -- instant android updates, unlockable, easily hackable, lots of dev support... etc

Bottom line, if you want an OPEN phone that you can hack without sweating, then the Nexus is your gig. If you don't really care about serious hacking and just want root to de-bloat and nothing too intense, then the RAZR is a good choice.


----------



## Ampersandthemonkee (Dec 13, 2011)

Well I went to verizon on launch day to make sure the GNex was everything my mind had built it up to be. I go to pick it up and the tension in the anti theft line was all that was needed to pull that craptastic back plate off. I then spent 10 minutes trying to reseat the backplate only to watch it continually pop a corner out. then I gave it a slight squeeze and felt the rest of the phone creak. I played with ICS for a couple minutes, reminded myself that ICS would soon be mine as well ( DroidTheroy FTW!!!) and walked away.

With a little patience THe razr will become the better device. Yes, having ICS now would be nice, but in the long run I want it running on a quality device.


----------

